

Show HN: Make your own HN in TextChannels / opinions? - ignifero
http://textchannels.com/?mode=page&pg=about

======
HedgeMage
First impressions:

* This is just nifty.

* You want people to agree to an empty ToS? WTF? Fill it in or eliminate the checkbox.

* It would be _very_ nice if OpenID could be used to create an account / login.

* This is something I'd actually use.

* Can moderators ban trolls from a channel by nick and/or IP?

* Can moderators choose individual posts to make "featured", (i.e. sticky at the top of the channel) for a limited period (12 or 24 hours maybe?)

~~~
ignifero
Hey sorry i missed your comment earlier, i thought nobody would ever answer. I
started it as a side project, so i 'm still fixing things.

\- Will fill up the ToS soon, promise

\- OpenID et al (facebook, twitter etc) is a great idea, but i will wait to
see if this can have any traction first

\- Yes, the block list will be added soon

\- Sticky is a nifty idea, i was also thinking of adding a 'newsroom' post to
give more exposure to recent posts.

Thanks for the feedback and encouragement, appreciated

~~~
HedgeMage
To be honest, I think that supporting OID/OAUTH would help you get traction --
lowering barriers to entry is especially important when you are just getting
started.

Building something like this has been on my "someday, if ever I have free
time" list for a while now -- I know plenty of people who would use it, but
only about 1/3 that I've shown it to have registered, all citing the need to
make yet another new account.

Integrating a multiple auth solution like Janrain Engage[1] should take no
time at all, and it might help texchannels get traction.

[1]: <http://www.janrain.com/products/engage>

~~~
ignifero
Thanks again. Twitter sign in has been added for now.

